# 

## littlealligator

Witam,
Mam drobny problem i poszukuję pomocy. Wybaczcie jeśli tłumaczę chaotycznie.

Miesiąc temu wprowadziłem się z rodziną do nowo wyremontowanego mieszkania po tzw. kapitalnym remoncie. Już pierwszego wieczoru zorientowaliśmy się z żoną, że woda z wanny nie spływa prawidłowo. Tzn. spływa ale bardzo wolno. A kiedy spłynie z syfonu/odpływu dobiega bulgot. Uzgodniliśmy, że się przyzwyczaimy, polubimy itd. (byliśmy mega wykończeni tym remontem i na myśl o jakichś poprawkach, kuciu itd. robiło mi się słabo). Niestety przez ostatnie dwa dni problem się dość mocno pogłębił i teraz po każdym prysznicu trzeba czekać pół godziny (dosłownie) aż woda spłynie. A kiedy spłynie przez minutę dobywa się bulgot a potem przez drugą minutę pyrkanie. I tak w kółko. Domyślam się, że bulgot to powietrze które uchodzi, a pyrkanie to zasysanie powietrza.
Żeby było ciekawiej wanna/odpływ bulgocze także po skorzystaniu z umywalki łazienkowej oraz tej w WC (sąsiaduje przez ścianę). Trójnik od WC jest najwyżej, potem umywalka w łazience więc wypada, że wanna jest najniżej.

Taka zabawa robi się dla nas męcząca, a jeśli sytuacja się nie poprawi chyba będę musiał myć dzieci w zlewie. Na nieszczęście z umywalek ostatnio też jakby gorzej spływa...
Niestety nie mam rewizji i żeby podejrzeć co się tam wyrabia muszę oderwać umywalkę i oderwać jeden kafelek, który umocowany jest na samej fudze. Niestety tego dnia kiedy wanna była mocowana, akurat nie mogłem być. Swojego fachowca raczej nie mam co pytać, bo nie wyglądał jakby wiedział co robi (gładzie robi bez zarzutu, ale hydraulika...). Dlatego szukam odpowiedzi tutaj. Jeśli jednak ktoś ma jakieś przeczucie to proszę o info.

Co to może być?
W jakich sytuacjach syfony bulgoczą?
Dlaczego zasysają powietrze do środka?
Czy są źle złożone? Uszczelnione?
Po co właściwie są syfony? (sorry, ale nie mam pojęcia)
Za nisko/wysoko zamontowane?

To pewnie bez znaczenia, ale mieszkanie to parter. Pytałem sąsiadów z góry i u nich żadnych tego typu historii...
Dla mnie to prawdziwa hydrozagadka.

Będę zobowiązany za jakieś sugestie.
Pozdrawiam wszystkich

----------


## m.k.k

Syfon masz po to, aby zapachy z kanalizacji nie przedostawały się do pomieszczeń. 
Czy w ramach remontu miałeś zmieniane rury kanalizacyjne?
Zacząłbym od poczekania na posty bardziej doświadczonych  :big grin:  , potem jednak sprawdził, co masz w tym syfonie. Nie wiem jaka jest konstrukcja, ale jeśli jest to rura/kształtka  wygięta w U, to możesz spróbować przez kratkę ściekową jakimś drutem pomacać, czy wymacasz dno syfonu, czy może jakiś pył (obecnie błoto lub bliżej niesprecyzowana masa), bo robotnicy wylali jakiś remontowy syf do wanny.

----------


## littlealligator

Dzięki za odpowiedź,

W ramach remontu były robione nowe odpływy do 2 umywalek, pralki i wanny. Oprócz tego wymieniona została rura kanalizacyjna.
Dziś zauważyłem nowy objaw. Woda z umywalki w WC kiepsko spływa (umywalka bardzo szybko się napełnia i bardzo wolno opróżnia a potem oczywiście bulgocze). Umywalka w WC to ta podłączona do instalacji tyle, że z drugiej strony ściany.

To co mam w wannie wygląda tak:
http://www.sengrand.pl/Zestaw_odplyw...N_00-3261.html

od strony WC rzecz wygląda jak poniżej (teraz jest zabudowane szafą wnękową  :sad: 
[IMG]C:\mieszkanko\remont[/IMG]

te 3 rury wychodzące od lewej strony to właśnie umywalka WC, ta biała w środku to jej odpływ. Po tym zdjęciu widać, że wczoraj trochę źle wczoraj napisałem: to trójnik od umywalki łazienkowej jest najwyżej (widać fragment białego kolanka nad czarnym łącznikiem/trójnikiem). Szara gruba na dole i pionowo po prawej to właśnie nowa kanalizacja.

dzięki za zainteresowanie tematem

----------


## littlealligator

jeszcze raz przesyłam zdjęcie, bo to nie takie proste

----------


## Jarek.P

Syfon wannowy jest w porządku, wszystko mi tu wskazuje na zator gdzieś dalej. Spuszczenie wody w kiblu wywołuje bulgot? Jeśli nie, to szukałbym przyczyny w tym krótkim odcinku między pionem a trójnikiem rozdzielającym kanalizę na poszczególne punkty (wanna i umywalki). Jeśli możesz się do tego trójnika dobrać, to najlepiej byłoby go po prostu zdemontować i obejrzeć naocznie, jeśli nie - kup sprężynę hydrauliczną i przesprężynuj dokładnie, bo na mur masz tam zator, być może własnie po tym remoncie, choćby kawał gruzu, który sobie wpadł w niezasłonięty wylot rury.

J.

----------


## littlealligator

Dzięki!
Chyba rzeczywiście jest zator (wskazywałoby na to coraz gorze spływanie także z innych umywalek).
I rzeczywiście na odcinku trójnik - kanalizacja. Jest bardzo prawdopodobne, że zgarnęło się panom trochę piachu z cementem do tej rury, bo była nieosłonięta, kiedy wysypywali posadzkę. Niestety ten fragment jest już w dużej mierze pod posadzką... Zanim więc rozbiorę pół mieszkania chyba spróbuję z tą sprężyną.

znalazłem coś takiego:
http://www.bricoman.pl/pl/product/10...na-fi8mm-l-15m

(ew. wersja 3 metry) mam nadzieję, że da radę. Dam znać jak poszło.

Bardzo wszystkim dziękuję i pozdrawiam.

----------


## kajmanxxl

z tego co tu czytam to ta instalacja nie tylko ma zator ale na pewno brakuje odpowietrzenia i prawdopodobnie rury są położone w poziomie lub nawet mają przeciwspad, ta spiralą wiele nie zdziałasz może na chwile coś się poprawi ale na krótko

----------


## littlealligator

Witam,

Nie dałem rady z tą sprężyną kanalizacyjną. Za pierwszym razem 3 metry weszły dość gładko. Za drugim i trzecim ze sporym oporem, ale dało radę. Potem próbowałem przez syfon wannowy (poszło zadziwiająco gładko), a następnie jeszcze przez umywalkę w WC (tu niestety nie mogłem pokonać drugiego kolanka). Jest oczywiście ewentualność, że coś źle zrobiłem. W kręceniu pomagał mi teść.

W poniedziałek poproszę hydraulika ze spółdzielni żeby sprawdził odpowietrzenie pionu, a jak to nie pomoże to zdemontuję umywalkę i odkuję kafelek z wanny żeby się tam dostać.

Mam nadzieję, że to kwestia odpowietrzenia, ale gdyby tak było to nie tylko u mnie by bulgotały te rury, ale też u sąsiadów z góry, prawda? . A u nich podobno wszystko ok.

Pozdrawiam

----------


## kajmanxxl

spróbuj użyć czegoś nielegalnego czyli sody kaustycznej dostępna w sklepach chemicznych, najprawdopodobniej zator jest miękki jak np. smalec i spirala przechodzi przez niego ale go nie przesuwa a jak ją wyciągasz to zator ponownie się zasklepia

----------


## firewall

Te odgłosy to na 100% braku pionowego odpowietrzania. Spuszczanie wody w kibelku powodować będzie zasysanie wody z syfonu jak tylko uporasz się ze spływem. A wtedy będziesz wiedział jakie tam są aromaty. Przerabiałem już coś takiego.

----------


## littlealligator

Dziś hydraulik ze spółdzielni (ten sam, który przerobił mi kanalizację) otwarcie przyznał, że u niego w domu odpływ wannowy odpowietrza się przez umywalkę i bulgocze, i że to naturalne. Oraz że odpowietrzenie to jedno a to, że nie spływa to co innego. Trochę jestem skołowany, ale postanowiłem się już niczemu nie dziwić.

W każdym razie potwierdza to tylko hipotezę, że jest gdzieś zator. I to jest na razie mój największy problem. Odpływ wannowy musi być w porządku skoro ścieki z pralki i z umywalki cofają mi się do wanny. Chciałem zrzucić kafelki w przyszły weekend, ale nie wiem czy doczekam, bo woda praktycznie już w ogóle nie spływa.

----------


## Jarek.P

> Dziś hydraulik ze spółdzielni (ten sam, który przerobił mi kanalizację) otwarcie przyznał, że u niego w domu odpływ wannowy odpowietrza się przez umywalkę i bulgocze, i że to naturalne


Nie, to nie jest naturalne. To może być naturalne najwyżej dla szewca, co bez butów chodzi...

J.

----------


## kajmanxxl

> Dziś hydraulik ze spółdzielni (ten sam, który przerobił mi kanalizację) otwarcie przyznał, że u niego w domu odpływ wannowy odpowietrza się przez umywalkę i bulgocze, i że to naturalne.


naturalnie to niech on do szkoły wróci i bzdur nie opowiada odpowietrzenie ma duży wpływ na zapychanie "szkoła podstawowa przenoszenie cieczy w rurce na fizyce i chemii" jeżeli niema odpowietrzenia to woda spływa pozostawiając osady a one budują zator, możesz jaszcze spróbować wepchnąć węża z jak największym ciśnieniem wody najlepiej od kerchera lub wezwij profesjonalistów od przepychania będą mieli odpowiedni sprzęt który da temu radę

----------


## littlealligator

Witam wszystkich.
Wczoraj nastąpiło przesilenie, bo nie mogłem wraz z całą rodziną korzystać z wanny. Oderwałem więc umywalkę, skułem kafelek i rozmontowałem odpływ wannowy. Wpycham węża no i idzie bez problemu, idzie... idzie... weszło dobre półtora metra i klops! Dzwonię więc do hydraulika (na szczęście był w pracy) i mówię, że zator na moje oko jest gdzieś niżej. Zeszliśmy do piwnicy, pokazał mi łączenie mojego odpływu z żeliwną kanalizacją i mówi tnij tu. Pewnie wpadł kawałek gruzu. Gruzu nie było, ale wyciągnąłem stamtąd pół reklamówki ubitego syfu. Resztę wepchnąłem do kanalizacji po czym połączyłem rury z powrotem i poszedłem na górę zrobić test. Pół wanny spłynęło w ciągu kilku sekund. I nigdzie nie cieknie ani nie bulgocze.
Naturalnie jestem czujny, ale myślę, że zażegnaliśmy kryzys rurowy.

Bardzo dziękuję wszystkim, którzy mi tu pomogli.
Pozdrawiam serdecznie.

----------

